# Best age to get a pup?



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

9 weeks is fine. We were unable to pick Max up until he was 10 weeks old and he is a loving stable little boy. So relax and enjoy.


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Muttley was 10 weeks but I'm sure I've heard of pups being older than that. Maybe breeders would rather pups were rehomed by that age. Sorry not much help!


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I went through this as well as Binky was 10 weeks before we could bring her home and she was the last of her litter to leave and spent a week on her own with her mum, and she was totally fine. In fact I would do it that way again, it meant she had a bit better bladder control than 8 weeks and she had already had one jab and so we only had to wait a week before we could go for Walkies!

All will be totally fine...how exciting..enjoy!


----------



## Woody2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

We could pick Woody up at 8 weeks but we were away for the weekend (booked for ages) so we asked the breeder if we could pick him up a bit later which she said was fine, so he was almost 9 weeks when we got him.

I think we were lucky actually as his brothers had already gone to their homes so he had been 'on his own' for a couple of nights before we got him. I think this helped massively when we brought him home.


----------



## toy (Jan 19, 2013)

Lola-Belle will be 8 weeks when we collect her (23 days and counting!). My first dog (Toby the Springer) was 12 weeks. He was born in the August, we married in September but had to wait for Married Quarter accommodation, so the breeder kept him for us until mid November. Charlie, my westie, was 17 weeks - nobody wanted him because of his cleft palate  .

I think with the boys both being that much older toilet training was a lot easier so it will be interesting to see the difference once Lola-Belle arrives.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Some breeders have been known to keep their pups till 14 weeks. Because they want to start if not compleat toilet training before the pup gets to the new home. Other breeders feel they just shouldn't leave the litter till 13 -14 week. I knew someone who was planning to do that but as they got close to 8weeks she knew they were more than ready to leave.


----------

